# HOW DO YOU "BUTTERFLY" A PERCH?



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

If Somebody Could Tell Me Or Get Me A Link That Explains I Would Appreciate It! Thanks


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Start on the top of the fish just like you would if you were filleting it and cut down around the rib cage but dont cut throught the belly. Cut all the way to the tail and keep right on going with your knife throught the tail. Do the same on both sides. Its pretty much just like filleting them but you dont cut through the belly.


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

That Explains My Troubles! The Very First Thing I Did Last Nite Was Cut Through The Belly! I Was Thinking Where The Two Fillets Meet Was At The Top Of The Fish And Not At The Belly And It Just Had Me Stumped! Would You Say Thats The Best Way To Clean Those Critters? I See It Done That Way Quite Abit, Just Wondering Why Also? Thanks For The Info Twistertail!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Its probably the fastest way but I prefer to cut 2 seperat fillets so as to not get any of that belly meat, some times it has some fat in it that wont taste good.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Also, the fatty meat of the belly tends to collect and hold fat soluble chemicals that are hard for our bodies to handle or just plain poison. 

"Many of the toxic chemicals that enter the body are fat-soluble, which means they dissolve only in fatty or oily solutions and not in water. This makes them difficult for the body to excrete. Fat soluble chemicals have a high affinity for fat tissues and cell membranes, which are made of fatty substances. In these fatty parts of the body, toxins may be stored for years, being released during times of exercise, stress or fasting. During the release of these toxins, symptoms such as headaches, poor memory, stomach pain, nausea, fatigue, dizziness and palpitations may occur."


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

Geesh! Whats next! Surgeon general warnings on fish! Yeah , I think I will be cutting that bellymeat out from now on. Thanks Corey


----------

